

Why Amazon Has No Profits, and Why It Works - jkupferman
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2014/9/4/why-amazon-has-no-profits-and-why-it-works

======
PeterWhittaker
Apparent continual reinvestment by a company aiming to far exceed the 1% of
the US retail market it owns.

